# **Post Ur Art**



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 20, 2006)

Post any  pics of art work u have... Paitings/Tattoos/Peircings... even Craft work

Note: For tats and pericings.... no pics of below the belt pericings, nipple pericing... No pics of booty crack tats
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lets try to keep everything clean and in good taste
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ill start.... 

Not only am i a crackhead to MAC... my other addiction is Tats.

Although i only have 5... here are 3 of my tats, i couldnt take the pic of the one on my back b/c thats hard to do when ur taking these pics urself.  

4th tattoo is a Japanese Kanji located in the middle of my back on my spine.

5th tat is the cresent moon on my chest.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 20, 2006)

Hyper your tats are cool. I like the one on your stomach. My boyfriend doesn't want me to get anymore tats. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Well, I have a tat on my lower back. It's the virgo symbol. I have a nose piercing. Here are some of my photoshop art that I do. Haven't done any in a while. I'm not that good like other people. Oh and some drawings I've done.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 20, 2006)

OMg now that is awsome!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  haha and its awsome that ur a Virgo... Me 2


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 20, 2006)

Ha ha, yep September baby. THanks.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 20, 2006)

I have love in korean on my back, and a butterfly on my upper ankle. Husband isn't a fan of tats, so I'm unlikely to ever get another one.
I had, at one point in time, seven piercings: 
ears, tongue (still), nipples (took 'em out due to too many GD mammograms), navel (pregnancy took care of that), and hood. I still have the tongue and hoodie done.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_I have love in korean on my back, and a butterfly on my upper ankle. Husband isn't a fan of tats, so I'm unlikely to ever get another one.
I had, at one point in time, seven piercings: 
ears, tongue (still), nipples (took 'em out due to too many GD mammograms), navel (pregnancy took care of that), and hood. I still have the tongue and hoodie done. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Okay Jamie...     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Love in Korean!!!!!! im so jealous....


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 20, 2006)

lol my brother is a Korean linguist in the army, and speaks Korean fluently (his wife speaks chinese fluently), and I got it because of him.
I got it in a little tattoo place in San Antonio called Adrenaline...all by myself, didn't take anyone with me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like it because it's not Japanese, or Chinese, and it's really simple.


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 20, 2006)

come on shimmer! break out the pics woman!!!! hyperreal and island girl i LOVE your art!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SO cool!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 20, 2006)

hmmmmmmm *goes to photobucket*


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_come on shimmer! break out the pics woman!!!! hyperreal and island girl i LOVE your art!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SO cool!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hehe Yea " im going with what Juneplum is saying!!!!!"


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 20, 2006)

best pics I have unless you wanna thong shot, which I guarantee you don't.






In the armpit shot pic, you can see the sarang, and in the backyardhat pic you can see the butterfly on my right leg. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Please disregard all muffintops and or cellulite in the preceding images.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 20, 2006)

Omg !!!!!!!!!! Hawtttnesss

The 2nd pic.. tat is in an awsome spot... "i call that the sexy spot"

ankle tat i dont have one but i like the spot its located at... makes me want to go out and get a ankle tat.   LOL Maybe a tat of my fav MAC E/S Color lol


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 20, 2006)

lol hardly.

I really started slacking on my fitness routine and it shows, but thank you.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 20, 2006)

You guys are some hot mamas!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_Omg !!!!!!!!!! Hawtttnesss

The 2nd pic.. tat is in an awsome spot... "i call that the sexy spot"

ankle tat i dont have one but i like the spot its located at... makes me want to go out and get a ankle tat.   LOL Maybe a tat of my fav MAC E/S Color lol_

 
At one point in time I wanted to color it in but eh. Husband doesn't really like tats, and that one has a LOT of history to it...so I doubt I'll color it.
I got it in Ft Lauderdale with an exboyfriend. He was petrified of tattoos, but wanted to watch me get one.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 20, 2006)

LOl.... "about the EX.. 

 Yea and slacking on ur fitness routine.... I cant tell i would die to have legs and abs like u.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 20, 2006)

Chase your husband every morning for 3.5 miles and do a hundred abreps a day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I want your stummy.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 20, 2006)

haha that will never happen... Not on my part but my husbands part lol


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 20, 2006)

Those would be my photoshop stuff.

I'm sure I have more buried elsewhere that I've never posted but hi. Lazy is my name.


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 20, 2006)

oh girrrrrrllllllllllllll!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dude, shimmer your tats are AWESOME! mucho sexy hot mama!!! i'm so glad u busted out the pics girl!!! oh and i see no cellulite woman!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 20, 2006)

Cool .....Ashley Simpson one is awsome!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_oh girrrrrrllllllllllllll!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 dude, shimmer your tats are AWESOME! mucho sexy hot mama!!! i'm so glad u busted out the pics girl!!! oh and i see no cellulite woman!_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I looked through both of my albums and couldn't find a pic of just the tats and I'm too lazy to take a new pic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Our backyard looks better now that we've finished the fence. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







And, it's there. My four year old asked me last week "Mom why do you stop but your heinee keep going?"


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_Cool .....Ashley Simpson one is awsome!_

 
Thanks. I get bored. A lot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The lyrics off teh Jessica Simpson one are from a song called "Rich Young Dumb Nymphomaniac" by Robert Earl Keen. 

Freaking.
HILARIOUS.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I looked through both of my albums and couldn't find a pic of just the tats and I'm too lazy to take a new pic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Our backyard looks better now that we've finished the fence. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







And, it's there. My four year old asked me last week "Mom why do you stop but your heinee keep going?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Holy caca Ma Doodoo.... can i spend the summer at ur house
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I would turn into a fish... Swim swim swim


----------



## LineausBH58 (Jun 20, 2006)

*hanging*

here are two paintings i did back in 2004 early


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 20, 2006)

I like the paintings.. And the colors u used.  Beautiful art


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 20, 2006)

Lol  I did this 2 years ago.  my Belly cast Project.. it didnt turn out as smooth as i wanted to... i think it looks pretty good.  Since this was going to be my last pregnancy my husband and i wanted something to remember the pregnancy by.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 20, 2006)

my kids generally do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




turn into fish that is, I didn't quote the post.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_Lol  I did this 2 years ago.  my Belly cast Project.. it didnt turn out as smooth as i wanted to... i think it looks pretty good.  Since this was going to be my last pregnancy my husband and i wanted something to remember the pregnancy by.






_

 
you are TINY.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 20, 2006)

lol i get that a lot... More like "girl u need to eat a sndawhich" Lol


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 20, 2006)

lol I wasn't going to say that.


----------



## Throwaway Style (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, I do photo, Digital and in Darkroom stuff. 

My DeviantArt

Thats my site with all my digital work, but I haven't gotten to scan in my black and white darkroom stuff since I don't have a scanner.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 20, 2006)

Cool , i really like the " You Need to Pick one" and the Broken glass Pic  And i love how the Rabbits Pic came out.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 20, 2006)

I like Toss Up!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 20, 2006)

hyperRealGurl & Shimmer you look great.  I won't be looking like that after I have kids, shit I don't look like that now, but I love to see women who still look incredible after they have had their kids.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_hyperRealGurl & Shimmer you look great.  I won't be looking like that after I have kids, shit I don't look like that now, but I love to see women who still look incredible after they have had their kids._

 
thanks luv!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow! you guys look amazing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Hyper that's one HOT tat on your lower ab
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Wel here's some of my art. I'm a nailtech and make these with acrylics
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They look kind of big cause of the angle i was standing when i took the photo. this is the size of and indexfinger nail.





















*This is the link of my website if u want to see more of my work*



it's in dutch but i have a lot of pics on the website.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 20, 2006)

wow.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow Mcvirgin... ur work is amazing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!!


----------



## lara (Jun 20, 2006)

I'll post up some of my old flash and commercial work when I find the cds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Macvirgin, those sculptural nails are stunning! Do you work with dentist tools to shape them?

It's a bit daggy, but I doodle a bit of Harry Potter art. Mostly nibs and ink, but there's the occasional bit of watercolour and Painter IX work. http://seventeen.larahill.com if you want to have a giggle, but don't make too much fun of me.


----------



## Throwaway Style (Jun 20, 2006)

Lara, I really adore your harry potter art.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow there are some talented people here. Mac Virgin those nails are craaazy! Lara your art is good. Throwawaystyle your pics are great. Shimmer your ps stuff is good too.


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 21, 2006)

WOW macvirgin! those are so neat!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_I'll post up some of my old flash and commercial work when I find the cds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Macvirgin, those sculptural nails are stunning! Do you work with dentist tools to shape them?

It's a bit daggy, but I doodle a bit of Harry Potter art. Mostly nibs and ink, but there's the occasional bit of watercolour and Painter IX work. http://seventeen.larahill.com if you want to have a giggle, but don't make too much fun of me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! no don''t use any tools just my sculpture brushes like so




and then i load my brush with monomer pick a ball of powder and start to build up and push (sculp) the ball in to any form i want. Are u a nailtech too?


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_



_


----------



## aziajs (Jun 21, 2006)

Those nail designs are amazing.


----------



## Jaim (Jun 21, 2006)

Those nails are so cool!!!

Haha, I just make boring Illustrator vector stuff!


----------



## Pei (Jun 21, 2006)

OMFG. MACVirgin, u're a total genius.
Those are TRUE nail art. The frog one is amazing!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_Thanks! no don''t use any tools just my sculpture brushes like so




and then i load my brush with monomer pick a ball of powder and start to build up and push (sculp) the ball in to any form i want. Are u a nailtech too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


HA!!! I want my nails DID... lol ur work is so freaking awsome


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks girls!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahhaha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Hyper u crazy hot mama!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:goofy:


----------



## ramonesbrat (Jun 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_lol hardly.

I really started slacking on my fitness routine and it shows, but thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
YOU ARE SO NOT A MUFFIN TOP
LOL


----------



## Lalli (Jun 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_Thanks! no don''t use any tools just my sculpture brushes like so




and then i load my brush with monomer pick a ball of powder and start to build up and push (sculp) the ball in to any form i want. Are u a nailtech too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
wow!! i want my nails done!!!!!


----------



## lara (Jun 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_Are u a nailtech too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No, nothing beyond a super-basic nail course to teach me how to repair nails - a lot of brides screw up their mani or break a falsie on their wedding day, being able to repair it usually gets me a big fat bonus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've done stencils before, though - someone a few years ago hired me to make all these custom designs for use in her salon. Tropical vistas, designer logos, etc. Pretty good money, and I got a year of free manicures from it.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ramonesbrat* 
_YOU ARE SO NOT A MUFFIN TOP
LOL_

 
thank you doll. After today, that made me smile.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_Wow! you guys look amazing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Hyper that's one HOT tat on your lower ab
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Wel here's some of my art. I'm a nailtech and make these with acrylics
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They look kind of big cause of the angle i was standing when i took the photo. this is the size of and indexfinger nail.





















*This is the link of my website if u want to see more of my work*



it's in dutch but i have a lot of pics on the website.



_

 






 Those are AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!  WHERE did you learn to do that?????  I really would like to know!!!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 
_





 Those are AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!  WHERE did you learn to do that?????  I really would like to know!!!!_

 
Off course i wnt to shool to become a nailtech to learn how 2 apply acrylics, gels and all that stuff.
The funny thing is for design nails i learned by just watching videos of superstar nailtechs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahaha and going to tradeshows and just eyeball what they're doing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. But also by looking at pictures and just giving it a try


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_Please disregard all muffintops and or cellulite in the preceding images._

 
Cellulite??? Where??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The tats are awesome!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 
_Cellulite??? Where??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The tats are awesome!!!_

 
Thanks babe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want(ed) a black band under my wedding rings but I think it got vetoed


----------



## DJNina (Jun 22, 2006)

*I Want In!!!*

I love this Topic
Thanks for Bringing itup Hyperreal

Anyways, I am at work so I had to see if I still had anything in my photobucket and luckily I found two pictures

This is a painting I did of my Oldest Daughter Danae





This is the one I started & have yet to finish of my 2nd daughter Jenessa... months & months later I have done NOTHING. 






I am so angry with myself that I have not taken the time to finish this. 

I am more upset with myself that I have not painted or drawn AT ALL in FOREVER. Now that I have kids and work I feel I have NO Time. 
Not like it was when I was in High School and taking 3 Art Classes my senior year. 
When I get home I will take pictures of all my GOOD stuff I did when I was in HS. ANd then I will dig up my picture of my ONE Tattoo. I want more soooooo badly. But my Fiance' doesnt really like tats on girls and does really want me to get any more. I want on my wrist and he said ABSOLUTELY NOT! You dont know how upsetting that is. Maybe I will save the money and just do it anyways. LoL That would be naughty and rebellious!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_Thanks! no don''t use any tools just my sculpture brushes like so




and then i load my brush with monomer pick a ball of powder and start to build up and push (sculp) the ball in to any form i want. Are u a nailtech too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow. How much do you charge??


----------



## DJNina (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_Lol  I did this 2 years ago.  my Belly cast Project.. it didnt turn out as smooth as i wanted to... i think it looks pretty good.  Since this was going to be my last pregnancy my husband and i wanted something to remember the pregnancy by.






_

 
I did this for both of my pregnancies. But did nothing else. *Getting Upset AGAIN! LoL* 
I want to fiberglass them so make them SUPER Hard & Tough and then Hang them on the wall. I think I am just going to keep them White because I dont want to paint them and not have them match my living room or if I change the still of my livingroom and then they not match. KWIM?


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 22, 2006)

just some stuff i done in year 10 for art mixture of a level and gcse, rubbish compared to everyone elses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i made a painting to match my cushion which funnily enough is HUGE but cant find it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





http://img342.imageshack.us/img342/3849/dscf00990ky.jpg

http://img397.imageshack.us/img397/6425/dscf00986fs.jpg

sorry for the huge pics


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_hyperRealGurl & Shimmer you look great.  I won't be looking like that after I have kids, shit I don't look like that now, but I love to see women who still look incredible after they have had their kids._

 
My thoughts exactly! You two look amazing. I wish I looked that great post-pregnancy and I only have one child 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But then again, I have hypothyroidism and that doesn't help me much.

MacVirgin: Your artwork is truly, *truly* breathtaking! I would LOVE to have my nails _did_ by you!

Wow, DJNina! What medium did you use in the painting of your eldest?


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_Thanks babe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want(ed) a black band under my wedding rings but I think it got vetoed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Vetoed by the hubby, eh? Hehe. I have 2 tatts and 8 piercings and my fiance tells me that's it! I am DYING to get more ink but he says, and i quote "girls with too many tattoos look rugged and un-lady like...especially when they're all visible" *Rolls eyes*. Maybe I can coax him somehow....any ideas? LOL.


----------



## DJNina (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_




*This is the link of my website if u want to see more of my work*



it's in dutch but i have a lot of pics on the website.



_

 
Wow!! Thats stuff is Crazy Cool! 
That must be REALLY hard. I would have NEVER thought of doing something like that.


----------



## DJNina (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_I'll post up some of my old flash and commercial work when I find the cds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Macvirgin, those sculptural nails are stunning! Do you work with dentist tools to shape them?

It's a bit daggy, but I doodle a bit of Harry Potter art. Mostly nibs and ink, but there's the occasional bit of watercolour and Painter IX work. http://seventeen.larahill.com if you want to have a giggle, but don't make too much fun of me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 




I really Love this! 
Great work, why would you think of anyone making fun of it?


----------



## DJNina (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 
_ I have hypothyroidism and that doesn't help me much.

Wow, DJNina! What medium did you use in the painting of your eldest?_

 
I put on a total of 100 lbs with both pregnancies (my girls are 2 yrs a part) and just NOW started loosing weight. The Dr told me I had HYPERthyroidism. I was like DUDE, then Why am I such a HEFFER! LoL But Its border line. Its high but not enough to do anything about.

**************************************************  **
Anyways, I just used Acrylic Paint. Just used 3 colors. Obviously Green, Black, & White. 
I am still trying to figure what colors to use on the other painting I have yet to start.


----------



## DJNina (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 
_Vetoed by the hubby, eh? Hehe. I have 2 tatts and 8 piercings and my fiance tells me that's it! I am DYING to get more ink but he says, and i quote "girls with too many tattoos look rugged and un-lady like...especially when they're all visible" *Rolls eyes*. Maybe I can coax him somehow....any ideas? LOL._

 
If you come out with any, let me know. Mine thinks any that are visible are "unprofessional". He was trying to put in nicely. He just dont like them on girls. Shoot, If I had the money I would get like a whole leg or something.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 22, 2006)

Awsome everyone is comming out of the woodworks with their art.

(DJninja) 
ur painting is off the chain.. I always wanted to do a painting of my kids.. just never got around to it.  And it its neat to know that u also did the belly cast.


(Cute-As-A-Pie)

I think ur work is awsome too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well let me not pick and choose!!!! everyone here has major TALENT!!!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 
_Vetoed by the hubby, eh? Hehe. I have 2 tatts and 8 piercings and my fiance tells me that's it! I am DYING to get more ink but he says, and i quote "girls with too many tattoos look rugged and un-lady like...especially when they're all visible" *Rolls eyes*. Maybe I can coax him somehow....any ideas? LOL._

 
Eh, he never stamped his foot down and said "HELL NO" but he's not a fan of tats, and really doesn't like them. 
Out of respect for him, since I'm not a passionate tattoo fan, I said "Eh. Not worth disrespecting your wishes for something that's not really that important to me."


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DJNina* 
_If you come out with any, let me know. Mine thinks any that are visible are "unprofessional". He was trying to put in nicely. He just dont like them on girls. Shoot, If I had the money I would get like a whole leg or something._

 
It really is. 
At the last place I worked, I couldn't wear skirts because of the placement of the one on my leg.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DJNina* 
_I put on a total of 100 lbs with both pregnancies (my girls are 2 yrs a part) and just NOW started loosing weight. The Dr told me I had HYPERthyroidism. I was like DUDE, then Why am I such a HEFFER! LoL But Its border line. Its high but not enough to do anything about.

**************************************************  **
Anyways, I just used Acrylic Paint. Just used 3 colors. Obviously Green, Black, & White. 
I am still trying to figure what colors to use on the other painting I have yet to start._

 
Good thing your hyperthyroidism isn't serious. Pretty soon I'll be on radioiodine therapy and I hear it sucks. There's a certain radius at which you have to keep away from people, especially children. I don't know what I'm going to once I start that 'cause I hug my daughter 24/7! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have you ever worked with watercolor? Maybe you can use it for your other child's painting 8)


----------



## Jaim (Jun 22, 2006)

A lot of people argue that vectors/photoshop stuff isn't real "art", but I made it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









It's old and my new stuff is kinda different but whatever.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 22, 2006)

Awsome i can dig it.  i think the pic looks cool


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 22, 2006)

Jaim that is cool! I still have a hard time doing vector. It takes so much time. I like it.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 22, 2006)

Oh wow. See, I can't do that in PS! That's awesome!


----------



## Jaim (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_Jaim that is cool! I still have a hard time doing vector. It takes so much time. I like it._

 
Thanks!!

Yeah, I usually work on mine a little at a time for a week or two. I rarely finish now 'cause I get so frustrated/bored with them. Haha.


----------



## Jaim (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_Oh wow. See, I can't do that in PS! That's awesome!_

 
Illustrator is the trick!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 22, 2006)

hmmm. I don't think I have that.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jun 22, 2006)

*My tattoo and a few pieces of art*





Taken waaayy back when -- 20 lbs ago, before G, & during my first year in college @ San Francisco State University.

I had the artwork done in Berkeley, CA and paid too much money for it now that I think about it. But oh well, I still love it and went back there 2 years later to get tattoed on the back of my neck.  Pictures of that is unavailable. The only way you'll ever see that tattoo is in person. No, it's not expletive/offensive, just highly sentimental.

__________________________________________________  _________

It isn't a painting, drawing, or tattoo, but photography is considered art too, right? More can be found on my flickr site.


----------



## Jaim (Jun 22, 2006)

Ah, those tiny checkerboard shoes! That picture is precious!


----------



## DJNina (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 
_Good thing your hyperthyroidism isn't serious. Pretty soon I'll be on radioiodine therapy and I hear it sucks. There's a certain radius at which you have to keep away from people, especially children. I don't know what I'm going to once I start that 'cause I hug my daughter 24/7! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Have you ever worked with watercolor? Maybe you can use it for your other child's painting 8)_

 
Yeah the Dr had told me all the options of what I would have to do if I had Hyper, like taking that Radioactive pill thing and not touch my kids. But thank God I didnt have too. Good luck with that. 

I tried watercolor in HS. The drawing for the 2nd one is already gesso'd & on canvas. Plus I like acrylic. Just easier.


----------



## DJNina (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 
_It isn't a painting, drawing, or tattoo, but photography is considered art too, right? More can be found on my flickr site.






















_

 
Of course Photography is art. I wish I had a better eye for Photography. Everytime I try I think it just sucks and looks like just another picture.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 22, 2006)

That is lovely photography!


----------



## lara (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DJNina* 
_snipped image
I really Love this! 
Great work, why would you think of anyone making fun of it?_

 
It's the worlds dorkiest hobby, that's why. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nah, I love doing it and it keeps my hand in, but every now and then I pause and go, 'girl, you're in your twenties and you're drawing _Harry Potter_... why?' and have a moment of I Am A Serious Artist personal dramaramarama. Then I get over it and go back to doodling Snape because it's more fun then doing endless architectural drawings.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 22, 2006)

sooooo you're ready for the new movie then?


----------



## Throwaway Style (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 
_



_

 
eeee, once I get a job I'm getting my sister vans slip ons! since for this entire year they were my number one pair of shoes, but unfortuneatly they now have quite a beastly hole in them.

btw, your photo work is AMAZING.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_Wow. How much do you charge??_

 
if they want designs like these it start from 95,00 euro's. It depends on how much work i have, if all nails have to be designs ect ect than it's more. They can make it as expensive as they want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.



To the rest.. i see lots of good stuff!!. Your work is amazing!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 22, 2006)

wow!!! That's awesome!


----------



## lara (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_sooooo you're ready for the new movie then?_

 
Me?

I'm actually not a huge fan of the movies. :/ The scriptwriter who does them blows giant meaty chunks and appears to have some freaky man-crush on Hermione. Besides, not enough Alan Rickman or Michael Gambon for my tastes. If it was an entire film of them chewing the scenery, I'd be more into it.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 22, 2006)

Honestly, the movies are no where NEAR as wonderful as the books, but I enjoy the movies live action.
What I really really really really wish though is that they would split books five six and seven into two parters so they can be true to the books.

Won't happen, but I can hope.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 24, 2006)

I do alot of Graphics when i can and also i love doing photography <3

Graphics:

I made this for a course in Media last year as i had to create my own magazine so i took photos of Britney Spears - Fantasy perfume and created it into an advert, all the pictures were taken separately inc the backdrop which is the box for the perfume. i got very good marks cos it was original 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(its huge so clickage on the linkage lol)










Photography (clicky thumbnailies) some are like huge lol


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 24, 2006)

here's some more


----------



## LineausBH58 (Jun 25, 2006)

chic...that beach one is so pretty and the goose too


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 25, 2006)

awsome tat!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 
_




Taken waaayy back when -- 20 lbs ago, before G, & during my first year in college @ San Francisco State University.

I had the artwork done in Berkeley, CA and paid too much money for it now that I think about it. But oh well, I still love it and went back there 2 years later to get tattoed on the back of my neck.  Pictures of that is unavailable. The only way you'll ever see that tattoo is in person. No, it's not expletive/offensive, just highly sentimental.

__________________________________________________  _________

It isn't a painting, drawing, or tattoo, but photography is considered art too, right? More can be found on my flickr site.






















_


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_




_

 
That's so cool! oh and i LOVE angelina


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 25, 2006)

Glad you like. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not my best work by any means, but I did like how they turned out.


----------



## purpleroom (Jun 25, 2006)

wicked tats! cant wait till im old enough!.. loving macvirgins nail art that is amazing.
here is some of my stuff: http://purpleroom.deviantart.com/


----------



## LineausBH58 (Jun 25, 2006)

*more from me*

i did this one the other day.... nothing great... but I'm going to hang it up....


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 25, 2006)

That's pretty.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_Glad you like. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not my best work by any means, but I did like how they turned out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah! have to like, cause angeline is the sexiest thing ever.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_Yeah! have to like, cause angeline is the sexiest thing ever._

 

Well U do know that she had my Bebe.... lol J/P


And another thing i have to say is "WOW" so many ppl on this forum has Mucho talent other than their MU skills.  Nice to see everyones art


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 26, 2006)

Everybody is soo dang on talented! 

Here are some more PS stuff I did. I'm not good like everybody else. I pretty much taught myself.




This is a pic of me. LOL















I love doing the black and white photos with color.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 27, 2006)

This piC....






[/quote]


I really like.  Something about Blk/Wt Pics with a hint of color here and there makes it so intresting to look at.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_This piC....




_

 

I really like.  Something about Blk/Wt Pics with a hint of color here and there makes it so intresting to look at.[/quote]

It was a old black and white photo and I add the color to it. I guess that's not art, but I thought it came out cool.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_I really like.  Something about Blk/Wt Pics with a hint of color here and there makes it so intresting to look at._

 
It was a old black and white photo and I add the color to it. I guess that's not art, but I thought it came out cool.[/quote]

Gurl its art... trust me!!!!!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 28, 2006)

i did this picture for fun and it was black and white so i transformed it into colour


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 28, 2006)

That's a REALLLLLLY good colorization.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 28, 2006)

u guys are great. See, now i can't do that


----------



## LineausBH58 (Jun 28, 2006)

island girl that first picture of you was crazy....spooky..lol but cool


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LineausBH58* 
_island girl that first picture of you was crazy....spooky..lol but cool_

 
Thanks...I didn't like the pic so I did that to it. LOL

Chic2k6 that is great coloring. Looks very natural.

Shimmer I love your PS stuff.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 28, 2006)

It used to take me HOURS to make them.
Now, it's literally about a 30 minute process if I'm uninterrupted.
I hate making anykind of icon though.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## Jaim (Jun 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_I hate making anykind of icon though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Why? Icons are fun! 

I probably like them because I have a terrible attention span and icons take me like 5 minutes. Hahaha.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_

_

 
That's pretty cool. My fav sites for learning are...


www.good-tutorials.com and www.pixel2life.com


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jaim* 
_Why? Icons are fun! 

I probably like them because I have a terrible attention span and icons take me like 5 minutes. Hahaha._

 
I like having a canvas large enough to do something with. I'm not creative enough for icons. :/


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 29, 2006)

Ehhh another thing i likke to do is take pictures, Im not a Pro....
I just do it for Fun.  One day i own a NIce Digi with a lot of MP on it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Most of these pics are of My husband,  my 2 kids ,and my girlfriends daughter Mat Mat... The dress she has on is a traditional Korean Hanbok Dress.  ha ur gonna love the picture of johnny my oldest this is the day after he got caught cutting his own hair. LOL

Some of the pics look kinda funny.. lol i dont have photoshop so i have to make good use of what i have which is the Kodak CD that came with my digi, it only lets ur do retared stuff like cartoon, Blk/w and Sepia.  
Ahhh I tried to make them artistic. lol


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 29, 2006)

Cuuute baby's. NIce pics.

My bf's daughter took a pic in her Korean dress.






And...here is a photoshop I did of my bf. He raps and his name is Illkraft...so I put hin on a Kraft Macaroni box. LOL


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_Cuuute baby's. NIce pics.

My bf's daughter took a pic in her Korean dress.







And...here is a photoshop I did of my bf. He raps and his name is Illkraft...so I put hin on a Kraft Macaroni box. LOL




_

 

OmG!!! she look so freaking beautiful in the Hanbok!!!!!!!!


----------



## jglam2006 (Jul 9, 2006)

hey im a virgo too august 28  anyways love the tattoos gotta as what the one on your foot means if it means anything? i got one a month ago on my ankle its true they are addicting im getting one on my back. lol the one i got is a cute litle sun i just tough it was cute. my husband and chose it together. anyhow love ur


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jglam2006* 
_hey im a virgo too august 28  anyways love the tattoos gotta as what the one on your foot means if it means anything? i got one a month ago on my ankle its true they are addicting im getting one on my back. lol the one i got is a cute litle sun i just tough it was cute. my husband and chose it together. anyhow love ur_

 

My foot Tat....  lol yes it does have meaning to it...
Im accident prone so thats why i got the band-aid
The hello kitty is supose to rep my oldest son b/c at the time he was
the only child i had, a lot of ppl get their kids names tattooed on them 
i wanted to be different.  I know hello kitty is a girl but with her jumper colored in blue i figured she can pass for a boy.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_

_

 
Yowzas! How did I miss this??? This is your tummy post-pregnancy? After *two* kids? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MUCH PROPS!!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 
_Yowzas! How did I miss this??? This is your tummy post-pregnancy? After *two* kids? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MUCH PROPS!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_

 

yep after 2 kids thats my tummy, not as flat or toned as i want it to be, but what can i say i try
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  its so funny i can see the little tiny scar below my belly button from where i had to get a tubal done> Grrrr i just dont like scars thats all


----------



## CuteEpy2112 (Jul 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_













_

 
i love love the christina&paris ones...awesome job!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 10, 2006)

thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I appreciate encouragement.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_

_

 

damit woman dat chit is hawt!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pascal (Jul 13, 2006)

Your Tatoo's Are Pretty , Beautiful Torso By The Way


----------



## aziajs (Jul 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 
_i did this picture for fun and it was black and white so i transformed it into colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
That is amazing.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_damit woman dat chit is hawt!!!!!!!!!!!!_

 
tankees.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 13, 2006)

I forgot that I have done some stuff too.  I was so busy looking at everyone else's.  Mine are David Beckham wallpapers....cuz I think he is soooo cute.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jul 13, 2006)

i just got this last week in Puerto Rico!


----------



## MissAlly (Jul 15, 2006)

Drawings are over a year old now;










A picture for my friend;









































And I consider my piercings are too.

No tats. yet.: (


----------



## Jaim (Jul 15, 2006)

Other vector stuff I've done. Kinda old, too busy to do these lately which is sad!






The last two are too big so here are the links. 

http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e3...ng/tbirch2.jpg


http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e3...ating/tila.jpg


----------



## MutantBlob (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm a peircings and tats freak, heres the one on my ears, i have them in both:





I also take photos and paint, so heres a few of those:


















lol, my brother being a doof^^

paintings:
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y89...h/543331e5.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y89...h/edb4dbb3.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y89...h/384634be.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y89...h/bf267e00.jpg


----------



## happy*phantom (Jul 18, 2006)

@ miss ally: your drawings are cool...but your photos are very artistic and superb. you've got a sense for special situations and sceneries. i especially love the last pic due to the melancholy atmosphere.


----------



## happy*phantom (Jul 19, 2006)

btw, i also like painting but i think my works of art are average. nothing special. nevertheless i'll show them to the lovely specktra-ladies!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jul 21, 2006)

here's some of my recent photography. I just love the squirrel, i never seen a squirrel that posed so much in my life lmao
























This picture is moving because it is a remain of the twin towers and it took pride and place inside one of the twin towers and this globe that once was whole is now dented and busted


----------



## SChotgurrl (Feb 22, 2007)

Got another tattoo today! This is my 3rd one, it's the Ohm sign (hopefully will bring/keep some peace & tranquility into my life!!!)


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 22, 2007)

Im also addicted to ink and wish I could afford more right now. I have three tattoos my newest one done in early december.  I do tons of artwork too, it was what I originally studied before going into design (most of it you can see at http://knoxydoll.deviantart.com ) 

here are two of my tatts (clickable thumbs)








As you can tell I have a bit of a water theme going.


----------



## SerenityRaine (Mar 10, 2007)

My dresses that I designed for my school's fashion show...not the best pic quality tho..


----------



## thestarsfall (Mar 30, 2007)

Some sketches....I did these a LONG time ago though...















man...I haven't looked at these in a long time...haha...


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jun 18, 2008)

yay! finally something that I know how to do! paint and draw...I'm still working on the whole makeup thing...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here are some of my drawings and you can find more at: NelyanaPhonexia's deviantART Gallery

drawing of Paris Hilton
Attachment 6007

Rebecca St. James
Attachment 6008

Reese Witherspoon
Attachment 6009


----------



## ktb8293 (Jun 18, 2008)

here is mine --- its not done (and there is a coverup involved) also I didnt add the butt crack pic


----------



## honeebee (Jun 25, 2008)

Here are some things that I've made.


----------



## hannablefector (Jun 25, 2008)

I guess I'll end my hiatus from Specktra here.


----------



## honeebee (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hannablefector* 

 
_I guess I'll end my hiatus from Specktra here.














_

 
Your work is breathtaking!!!! I'm really loving it....


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jun 25, 2008)

Here are my photographs. These are from an abandoned hospital.


----------



## BAMBOOLINA (Jun 25, 2008)

Great Pictures Singfrabsoltion!, where is this hospital? and what happened
 to it?


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks! It's in Staten Island, NY and it used to be a TB hospital but it closed for malpractice. They say it's because the doctors used to torture the patients and even offered tours where people could look at the patients and make fun of them etc. I don't know how true it is, though they're just rumors.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 28, 2008)

I figured its time to post some of my photography art 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they'll be mix and match type categories so do excuse them!

Mirror on the jewellery stand in The Grand Bazaar in Istanbul






Pic i took of my friend when we were in istanbul






This one came out pretty neat and was put up in the exhibition last month






my cat Gingerbread being a snob lol, he does this if there's something he disapproves of






A palace turned museum in Birmingham (UK)






My ultimate favourite photograph I ever took, i blew it up into a big poster for my bedroom wall






Self Portraiture - explains how I feel about myself and the contained anger. lol this was for my coursework






My pony River Phoenix, he's such a gorgeous colour so I decided to make the surroundings black & white and leave him in colour so he can stand out more






And a random drawings i did in Photoshop, it's kinda ehhhh but still "art" it's two characters from an anime film called The Cat Returns







there ya go. to see anymore of my photography, you're welcome to vist S.T.Photos


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## foxykita143 (Jun 29, 2008)

If you want to see how use my creativity, look at my room lol. Well, not right now, I need to clean haha. But besides that, heres some stuff I did just messing around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





This is a picture of CBGB back in the day that I edited on Photoshop




My man the Lizard King




A layout backround for my friend




Some random stuff on the shop


----------



## Lizzie (Jun 29, 2008)

Chic 2k6, your photos are so beautiful.  

I love all of Miyazaki's films.  You should something with Totoro!


----------



## BarrelOfDonkeys (Jul 1, 2008)

Some stuff I've done on Photoshop:


----------



## Pixiya (Jul 3, 2008)

A mixture of artwork and photography


----------



## lara (Jul 6, 2008)

I've been mainlining Team Fortress 2 lately and I play as the medic, so...





Now turn your head and cough. by ~liquidscissors on deviantART





Go Screw Yourselves by ~liquidscissors on deviantART


----------



## prettysecrets (Jul 6, 2008)

...failed art work attemp post. sorry :-(


----------



## Lndsy (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_I've been mainlining Team Fortress 2 lately and I play as the medic, so...






Now turn your head and cough. by ~liquidscissors on deviantART





Go Screw Yourselves by ~liquidscissors on deviantART_

 
I just looked through your work, you are amazingly talented!!


----------



## prettysecrets (Jul 13, 2008)

I hope this isn't offensive to anyone or against the rules. Sorry in advance if so!


----------



## prettysecrets (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## prettysecrets (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## prettysecrets (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 13, 2008)

Here's a little bit of the stuff I've done on photoshop. I have the CS2 version, to be honest I'm not very good at it, haven't had the programme that long and even so I've hardly used it. I'm sure I'll learn more and improve in time, but for now -

Some icons, I mainly like to do icons, first 8 are of a friend of mine for her website etc.




















































And I'll link to these two because they are a little larger -
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...blend33444.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...lpaper3347.jpg


----------



## astronaut (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hannablefector* 

 
_I guess I'll end my hiatus from Specktra here.














_

 
OMMGGGG the sushi one!!! I want so much!!!


----------



## astronaut (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 

 
_Pic i took of my friend when we were in istanbul




_


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_



_

 





i agree that picture is just............. WOW


----------



## flowerhead (Jul 14, 2008)

Some absoloutely beautiful photography and paintings here!


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 31, 2008)

just thought I would post my latest drawings from my Deviant Art! The links to their webpages are below! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are all traditionally drawn with pencils on paper. No photoshop, no photographs. I get questions about them being photomanips all the time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Attachment 6364
Milla Jovovich by ~NelyanaPhonexia on deviantART

Attachment 6365
Trent Reznor by ~NelyanaPhonexia on deviantART

Attachment 6366
Jim Morrison by ~NelyanaPhonexia on deviantART


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 8, 2008)

I draw a lot of anime... I don't do much realistic or painting work anymore. I just plainly don't have the time or the money.

My favorite programs:
Photoshop 7.0
OpenCanvas 1.1





Finished sketch on just random drawing paper





Digital Sketch.




Tegaki Journal Sketch.

Yeahhhh I'm boring <3


----------



## Monsterbilly (Aug 10, 2008)

Ok, here are my tattos (my designs)













Drawing:
Self portrait









Sewing:









Food photography 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (and cooking):










Ok, showed off a bit too much


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Oct 22, 2008)

just wanted to update this thread and post my latest art: (I'm also trying to take time away from my thesis...)





Zachary Quinto by ~NelyanaPhonexia on deviantART
yes....it is a pencil drawing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's larger on the website. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








This is the kind of shoe... by ~NelyanaPhonexia on deviantART






Gems by ~NelyanaPhonexia on deviantART

Hope y'all like it!


----------

